# Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon



## la fée

Bonjour, cette phrase est-elle correcte? La conjonction de subordination "que" convient-elle ici?


----------



## Yendred

_Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon. _
ou:
_Ce n'est pas *la *guitare *dont *il joue, mais *le* violon. _


----------



## Maître Capello

La phrase est bien correcte, mais attention, le _que_ n'est pas une conjonction de subordination ; c'est un pronom relatif.


----------



## la fée

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous... il devrait donc s'agir du pronom relatif "que", mais ce pronom a seulement une fonction, celle de COD, tandis que là il n'y a pas de COD... C'est une "mise en relief". Je vous propose un autre exemple: C'est à sa mère qu'il s'adresse. Dans cette phrase non plus, il n'y a pas de COD, donc je crois que la fonction de "que" est celle de conjonction de subordination.


----------



## la fée

Yendred said:


> _Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon. _
> ou:
> _Ce n'est pas *la *guitare *dont *il joue, mais *le* violon. _


Merci! Selon vous alors ma phrase est incorrecte?


----------



## snarkhunter

... exact : je suis ici d'accord avec *la fée*.
En effet, s'il s'agissait d'un _pronom relatif_, il suffirait de modifier le verbe pour un temps composé : on devrait alors avoir un accord avec l'antécédent (la guitare).

Sauf que... _"Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il a joué"_, et non "jouée" : C.Q.F.D. !


----------



## Yendred

la fée said:


> Merci! Selon vous alors ma phrase est incorrecte?



Si, elle est parfaitement correcte. La coche verte (  ) indique une phrase correcte.
Les deux phrases suivantes sont correctes, celle que vous avez proposée est d'ailleurs la plus naturelle :
_Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon.
Ce n'est pas la guitare dont il joue, mais le violon._


----------



## la fée

Ah, oui, Yendred, quelle étourdie! Je n'avais pas remarqué la coche verte... ça se voit bien, pourtant!


----------



## Yendred

snarkhunter said:


> s'il s'agissait d'un _pronom relatif_, il suffirait de modifier le verbe pour un temps composé : on devrait alors avoir un accord avec l'antécédent (la guitare).



L'accord se fait avec le COD si le pronom remplace un COD, mais ici, il ne remplace pas un COD. 
Mais je suis curieux d'avoir l'explication de Maître Capello.


----------



## la fée

Yendred said:


> _Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon. _
> ou:
> _Ce n'est pas *la *guitare *dont *il joue, mais *le* violon. _


Mais, Yendred, votre phrase sonne à mes oreilles comme si elle signifiait que la guitare dont on parle n'est pas celle dont il joue, mais une autre ou bien que cet instrument n'est pas la guitare dont il joue, mais c'est le (un) violon. Ah, ce français!


----------



## Bezoard

snarkhunter said:


> En effet, s'il s'agissait d'un _pronom relatif_, il suffirait de modifier le verbe pour un temps composé : on devrait alors avoir un accord avec l'antécédent (la guitare).
> 
> Sauf que... _"Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il a joué"_, et non "jouée" : C.Q.F.D. !



Faisons plus simple. Dans "il joue du piano", est-ce que "du piano" est COD ou COI ?


----------



## Yendred

la fée said:


> votre phrase sonne à mes oreilles comme si elle signifiait que la guitare dont on parle n'est pas celle dont il joue, mais une autre



Vous avez raison, "_Ce n'est pas *la *guitare *dont *il joue" _est ambigu (probablement résolu par le contexte). Je vous conseille donc plutôt "_Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon."_


----------



## la fée

Bezoard, "dont" n'est ni un COD ni un COI. Selon moi c'est un complément de nom.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je n'ai pas dit que ce _que_ était un COD – car ce n'en est en effet pas un – ; j'ai juste dit que c'était un pronom relatif plutôt qu'une conjonction de subordination_._ Ce mot ne dépend en effet pas d'un verbe ; c'est un pronom qui a _la guitare_ pour antécédent.

Comme ce n'est pas un COD, il n'y a pas d'accord du participe passé qui tienne, mais si vous prenez un tour transitif direct, il apparaît clairement que c'est bien un pronom relatif :

_Il joue sa guitare avec entrain._ (Remarque: Le tour transitif direct est plus rare, mais possible.)
_C'est sa guitare *qu'*il joue avec entrain._ (pronom relatif COD)

_Il a joué sa guitare avec entrain.
C'est sa guitare *qu'*il a joué*e* avec entrain._


----------



## la fée

Désolée... je ne suis pas d'accord. Selon moi, ce n'est pas un pronom relatif. Dans l'autre exemple que j'ai fait, "C'est à sa mère qu'il s'adresse", on comprend mieux que la fonction de "que" est celle de conjonction de subordination. Par contre, si on disait "C'est sa mère à qui il s'adresse" il y aurait un pronom relatif COI; dans "C'est sa mère qu'il appelle" il y aurait un pronom relatif COD.

J'ai trouvé une explication qui me satisfait, dans le forum "Etudes littéraires":

Quelle est la nature et la fonction éventuellement de QUE dans la phrase "C'est à Toulouse que je l'ai rencontré."?

Il s'agit d'un *c'est...que* mettant en relief un complément circonstanciel ("à Toulouse").
Comme dit plus haut, mieux vaut dans ce cas considérer *c'est...que* comme un bloc, le *que* n'étant pas analysable séparément.


----------



## k@t

Je rejoins l'analyse de la fée. *Que* pronom relatif ayant en principe la fonction COD ou attribut, il parait en effet difficile ici de soutenir qu’il est pronom relatif.
Le Goffic en fait un *relateur omni-fonction*.


> Que s'interprète comme un _*relateur omni-fonction*_,
> source


Pour avoir le point de vue d’autres grammairiens, voir ici le résumé fait par Edy, message 19.


----------



## la fée

Merci, k@t, votre réponse est la plus claire, à mon avis.


----------



## Maître Capello

k@t said:


> *Que* pronom relatif ayant en principe la fonction COD ou attribut, il parait en effet difficile ici de soutenir qu’il est pronom relatif.


Je me rallie volontiers au fait que ce _que_ est difficilement analysable. Je voulais surtout dire qu'il ne peut en aucun cas être analysé comme une conjonction de subordination. En tout cas, s'il fallait choisir uniquement entre conjonction de subordination et pronom relatif, c'est clairement ce dernier qui l'emporte.


----------



## k@t

Maître Capello said:


> il ne peut en aucun cas être analysé comme une conjonction de subordination


Ah bon ? Ça ne me parait pas si évident que ça.
Le pronom relatif en plus d’être un anaphorique, est par nature aussi une conjonction de subordination.
Dans la structure qui nous occupe (*c’est … que/qui*), _Il est difficile, dans la plupart des cas, de traiter l’élément extrait comme un antécédent du relatif QUI ou QUE qui le suit _(dixit Riegel), argument en défaveur de la nature pronom de _*que* _(sans compter que si on y voit malgré tout un pronom, il arrive - comme c’est le cas dans la phrase proposée par la fait – qu’il y ait incohérence entre sa fonction et les fonctions dévolues au pronom relatif *que*), du coup de la double nature du pronom relatif, pourquoi ne pas retenir sa seule nature de conjonction ? C’est d’ailleurs le choix que semble* faire Riegel.
Mais, il reste malgré tout un hic, pour qu’il y ait conjonction de subordination, il faut qu’il y ait principale et subordonnée, or dans cette structure, où est la principale ? Où est la subordonnée ?
Les propositions en *c’est… que/qui* s’analysent comme des propositions indépendantes, dans lesquelles le sujet ou l’objet ou le circonstant sont dits mis en relief par _c’est…que/qui_.
C’est sans doute ce qui pousse les autres grammairiens à abandonner les dénominations classiques (_pronom / conjonction_) et à renommer ce *que *: _outil complexe, introducteur particulier, particule encadrante ou encore relateur omni-fonction._


*(Je reste précautionneuse dans la mesure où je ne dispose pas du texte de Riegel, mais simplement d'une courte citation ; je ne sais notamment pas s’il en fait une conjonction « tout court » ou une conjonction de subordination).


----------



## Oddmania

Je ne comprends pas comment ce *que *là pourrait être analysé comme une conjonction de subordination. Ce n'est clairement pas le même *que *que dans "Je crois que..." ou "Je veux que..." ou "Il est impératif que...". Ce n'est pas non plus le même _*que *_que dans "C'est une hérésie que de croire..." ou "C'est une folie que cette histoire".

Je ne vois aucune différence entre "C'est l'homme *auquel *je tiens" et "C'est la personne à *qui *je parle" ou encore "Ce n'est pas à toi *que *je parle". Pour moi, tous sont pronoms relatifs.


----------



## littlepond

Bonjour ! Je ne suis pas un francophone natif, alors c’est bien possible, voire très probable, pour moi d’avoir tort, mais moi aussi, je trouve le « que » ici comme un pronom relatif.

Il y a une différence, pour moi, entre ces 2 phrases :

_Ce n'est pas de la guitare qu'il joue, mais du violon._ [« que » comme pronom relatif]

et

_Ce n'est pas cette guitare qu'il joue, mais celle-là._ [« que » comme COD]


----------



## k@t

Oddmania said:


> Je ne vois aucune différence entre "C'est l'homme *auquel *je tiens" et "C'est la personne à *qui *je parle" ou encore "Ce n'est pas à toi *que *je parle". Pour moi, tous sont pronoms relatifs.


_C'est l'homme auquel je tiens, C'est la dame à qui je parle _d’une part et _Ce n'est pas à toi que je parle,_ _Ce n’est pas de la guitare qu’il joue, mais du violon_ d’autre part ne sont pas des structures identiques.
Seules les deux dernières sont des clivées. Les deux premières sont des relatives « normales » :
*1 -* double prédication > _je tiens à un homme  _+_ c’est cet homme-là_ (que tu vois, qui est là).
*2 -* le pronom relatif a bien un antécédent,
*3 -* ce pronom varie bien – le cas échéant – selon le genre, le nombre et la fonction de l’antécédent.
*4 -* on peut les paraphraser avec par exemple *voici* :
_Voici l’homme auquel je tiens / Voici la personne à qui je parle._
*5 -* on ne peut pas les décliver (pour cause) :
*C’est*_ l’homme *auquel* je tiens > *Je tiens l’homme._
*C’est*_ la dame *à qui *je parle >*Je parle la dame._

Dans les clivées,
*1 -* prédication unique > _Je ne te parle pas / Je ne joue pas de la guitare._
*2 -* peut-on dire de l’élément extrait qu’il est l’antécédent de la particule en QU- ?
*3 -* cette particule n’a que deux formes QUI (quand l’élément extrait est sujet de la phrase non clivée) et QUE, cette dernière forme ne variant pas en fonction du genre, nombre et fonction du genre, nombre et fonction de l’élément extrait.
*4 -* la paraphrase en *voici* est impossible :
*_Ne voici pas à toi que je parle. _(ou avec la version affirmative, plus naturelle avec _voici_, qu’avec _ne voici pas_ : _C’est à toi que je parle > *Voici à toi que je parle_)
*5 -* on peut les décliver :
*C’est *_à mon frère *que* je parle > je parle à mon frère._
*C’est*_ du violon *que* je joue > je joue du violon._

Pour reprendre les deux premières phrases, en voici la version clivée :
_C’est à cet homme que je tiens > _Je tiens à cet homme (prédication unique).
_C’est à la dame que je parle > _Je parle à la dame_._ (prédication unique).

Il existe des phrases qui sont ambiguës et qui peuvent s’interpréter comme des relatives « normales » ou comme des clivées :
Relative : _C’est la maison que j’ai achetée _> Voici la maison que j’ai achetée.
Clivée : _C’est la maison que j’ai achetée_ (et non l’appartement) > J’ai acheté la maison (et non l'appartement).

@*littlepond *
Je ne sais pas si c'est fait "exprès", mais tu mélanges deux choses : la nature d'une part (pronom relatif) et la fonction d'autre par (COD).


----------

